# Pinch Valves for silicon tube.



## aamcle (12/4/21)

I tempted to do another brewery build but to keep everything sanitary I'd prefer to pipe up with silicon tube and nice clean pinch valves rather than ball valves on 10-15mm id silicon tube. The valves would be controlled via Craft Beer Pi.

Has anybody done this? Were did you get the valves?

All I've seen that were affordable were messy DIY things.


Atb. Aamcle


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (14/8/21)

Have you tried Amazon? Amazon.com: Kyuionty 4 Sizes Plastic Tubing Clamps Adjustable Tube Clamp, Laboratory Pinch Valve Flow Control Hose Clamp - Pack of 40: Home Improvement


----------



## MHB (15/8/21)

Something like this on Alibaba
This one only goes to 1/2" OD so maybe 10mm ID tube.
Mark


----------

